# Restored PA1



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that Doyle McCormick has his PA1 running.
http://forums.auran.com/trainz/showthread.php?106048-NKP-ALCO-PA-190-is-operational!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see such a beautiful locomotive running again.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see a PA. They are few and far between. Later RJD


----------

